# Does This Sound Reasonable?



## Bowedtoothdoc (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello everyone!
I am new to the forum and would like to get some input as to my plans for room equilization. I have a DIY set of main speakers that are used for two channel listening as well as home theater use. These speakers are a ported design using nine 6 inch drivers per speaker and they are capable of alot of bass output. In fact in they can overload smaller rooms with too much bass. The speaker designer actually later came up with a bass management system in the crossover network so that people with smaller rooms could actually tailor the bass response of the speakers. I do not have the bass management on my speaker crossovers.
I also have four DIY subwoofers. They are separate sealed enclosures using 12 Shiva drivers. The enclosures are 2.5 cubic ft with 100% polyfill. I am currently using a paradigm sub crossover with the subs.
I recently purchased a the following:

1)Behringer DEQ2496
2)Behringer ECM8000
3)Behringer XENYX 802

My original intent was to get rid of the paridigm unit and replace it with the DEQ2496 for calibration of only the subs. I am now considering using the DEQ2496 for bass management/in room calibration of my main speakers and purchasing an additional Behringer unit for the subs. Probably the FBQ2496. I currently have the DEQ2496 connected to my mains using the balanced in/out and have been playing around with dropping the bass slightly in the 50Hz region. Initially I was getting a fair amount of hum from the unit, but recently got some ground lift adapters which took care of the problem.

Is the DEQ2496 transparent enough to leave in place on the mains or should I persue modification of my crossovers? I have not been able to hear any ill effects from the Behringer unit since getting rid of the hum. I know you guys have alot more experience with this than myself, so any input is appreciated.
Thanks Again!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> My original intent was to get rid of the paridigm unit and replace it with the DEQ2496 for calibration of only the subs. I am now considering using the DEQ2496 for bass management/in room calibration of my main speakers and purchasing an additional Behringer unit for the subs. Probably the FBQ2496.


As far as I know the DEQ2496 does not have a crossover, so it is not a good substitute for the Paradigm. You might look at the DCX2496, which has both crossovers and equalization in a single package.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc (Sep 24, 2009)

Wayne,
Thanks for the quick reply.
If I run the subs off the subwoofer line-out on my Dennon do I still need a crossover?
I'm thinking that I don't.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Correct, you don't.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

